# Mathews passion for women $800



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Its right in line with the mens bows prices. I agree that bow prices are getting higher but it seems like everyones problem is that it is for women!? Should a womans bow be cheaper? I guess we shouldn't spend as much on them. Has anyone ever looked at the price of a Mathews Prestige? MSRP $1000.00 this is the choice of most womens high end Mathews shooters


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

its basically a dxt for women they are the same price.


----------

